# x11/xfce4-dashboard 0.6.0



## olivierd (May 21, 2016)

New release of Xfdashboard is available. Unfortunately it requires recent GPU drivers, otherwise it crashes (Clutter is not correctly initialized, despite X11 backend). I can't find workaround during previous development versions.

I tested on 9.3-RELEASE with Radeon Xpress 200M and 10.3-RELEASE with Vesa (I need to switch to -CURRENT), so if someone is interested, patch can be found here, https://people.freebsd.org/~olivierd/patches/xfce4-dashboard.diff or in Xfce devel repository (in 4.12 branch).


----------

